# אלפיים ועשר



## solysombra

שלום,

אין לי סבלנות לחכות שתגיע שנת אלפיים ועשר כדי לדעת אם אומרים: 

ve-eser
או
va-eser

נראה לי שלפי חוקי וו החיבור זה: 
va-eser
אבל זה מצלצל לי מאוד מוזר... 

תודה לכולם. 
​


----------



## origumi

וַיֵּשֶׁב יוֹסֵף בְּמִצְרַיִם הוּא וּבֵית אָבִיו וַיְחִי יוֹסֵף מֵאָה* וָ*עֶשֶׂר שָׁנִים (בראשית נ' כ"ב)
וַיָּמָת יְהוֹשֻׁעַ בִּן-נוּן עֶבֶד יְהוָה בֶּן מֵאָה *וָ*עֶשֶׂר שָׁנִים (שופטים ב' ח')
וַיְהִי אַחֲרֵי הַדְּבָרִים הָאֵלֶּה וַיָּמָת יְהוֹשֻׁעַ בִּן-נוּן עֶבֶד יְהוָה בֶּן מֵאָה *וָ*עֶשֶׂר שָׁנִים (יהושע כ"ד כ"ט)


----------



## Tamar

אכן, צריך לומר va-eser, אבל זב באמת נשמע מוזר, אני לא חושבת ששמעתי לאחרונה מישהו אומר את זה, הייתי אומרת שהיום אומרים ve-eser.


----------



## hadronic

And what about חצי ? I know it's normally "va-khétsi", but do average people say "ve-khétsi" instead ?


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> And what about חצי ? I know it's normally "va-khétsi", but do average people say "ve-khétsi" instead ?


No, everybody say v*a*khetsi.


----------



## jdotjdot89

You know, I never thought about it, but that is absolutely correct about "וחצי" colloquially as opposed to "ועשר".

I wonder why that is.  It can't just be the ח, because you'd say "ve-khazarti".  I wonder if it has something to do with it being a khet (or another similar sound) as well as the accentuation?  I can't think of any other examples offhand.


----------



## Maayan

jdotjdot89 said:


> You know, I never thought about it, but that is absolutely correct about "וחצי" colloquially as opposed to "ועשר".
> 
> I wonder why that is. It can't just be the ח, because you'd say "ve-khazarti". I wonder if it has something to do with it being a khet (or another similar sound) as well as the accentuation? I can't think of any other examples offhand.


 
It is very interesting. And now that you've mentioned it, I think the only time we say ve-khatzi instead of va-khetzi is when חצי is נסמך


----------



## solysombra

tamar said:


> אכן, צריך לומר va-eser, אבל זב באמת נשמע מוזר, אני לא חושבת ששמעתי לאחרונה מישהו אומר את זה, הייתי אומרת שהיום אומרים ve-eser.



קודם כול, תודה רבה, 
origumi.
אני גם מאוד אוהבת ציטוטים מהמקורות. 

ובקשר למה שכתבת, תמר, אני כן שמעתי את זה לאחרונה, ודווקא בגלל זה התעוררה בי השאלה. כי כמה כתבים שנונים בגלי צהל אמרו את זה, ורציתי להיות בטוחה שהם צודקים, ולא שהם סובלים מאיזו מנה טוקסית של אבשלום קור... 

שוב תודה.
​


----------



## hadronic

The rules of "vav" say (among others) :
- when followed by a tone syllable, vav is vocalized as "vâ" (qamatz gadol) : that's why it is "vâ-khétsi", and why it should be "vâ-éser" (khetsi and eser are mil'el segolates)
 - when not, it takes a shva (hence, the general case "ve" that tends to be used in every circumstances)
- but if the following vowel is already a shva, vav becomes "u" (u-shtayim : and two), and if it's a coloured shva, vav takes the correspondant full vowel. That's why וחצי שעה should be "va-khatsi sha'a", as חֲצי in smikhut takes a khataf patakh.

In conclusion, it should be "va-khetsi" as well as "va-khatsi (sha'a)", but for two different reasons.


----------

